# Pancake Wick for RTA's



## Rob Fisher (2/3/15)

Interesting from Rip!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (3/3/15)

Would this not cause leaking issues?


----------



## zadiac (3/3/15)

Well, he says in the video that it doesn't leak. I doubt he'll lie so people can flame him some more....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (3/3/15)

I wonder if this method will work on the goblin.


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (3/3/15)

Will try it out today and give some feedback tomorrow.


----------



## zadiac (3/3/15)

Riddle said:


> I wonder if this method will work on the goblin.



I doubt it as the airholes of the goblin sits on the deck. The one he used the airhole sits up top like the kayfun, but maybe with some clever wicking it could be done. I just don't have the time for that right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (3/3/15)

zadiac said:


> I doubt it as the airholes of the goblin sits on the deck. The one he used the airhole sits up top like the kayfun, but maybe with some clever wicking it could be done. I just don't have the time for that right now.


True. I need to rewick my goblin. Tried blocking the juice Wells and now it doesn't wick properly. The first method I used worked well.


----------



## zadiac (3/3/15)

Riddle said:


> True. I need to rewick my goblin. Tried blocking the juice Wells and now it doesn't wick properly. The first method I used worked well.



It might work if you flare the wick open towards the juice channel away from the airhole. Like this:







Please excuse my drawing skills with a mouse, but I think you'll get what I'm trying to say...lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Riddle (3/3/15)

zadiac said:


> It might work if you flare the wick open towards the juice channel away from the airhole. Like this:


Will give it a try. It doesn't hurt to try and fail.


----------



## zadiac (3/3/15)

I'll give it a try tonight as well. Tank is too full now and don't want to waste juice 'cause my DIY juices are awesome


----------

